# Baby scorpion progress piccies! :)



## Spidergirl (Mar 1, 2012)

Shame i had no pics of mum just beforehand, she was HUUUGE! 

1st instar.. looking pretty cute!





After their first shed, they're looking like real scorpions!


----------



## RPene (Mar 1, 2012)

Amazing Pics! what type are they?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 1, 2012)

awesome pics !

RPene they are lychas marmerous


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 1, 2012)

i miss having all my scorps. must buy more! Great pics. I have similar ones in the wild here. Always thought they would be too difficult to keep unless I bred my own crickets


----------



## Jande (Mar 1, 2012)

That's awesome, congrats. Never seen babies before so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 1, 2012)

Great pics. . I'm hoping my female Elo pops soon.


----------



## Vincey (Mar 1, 2012)

That's freaking awesome! How maternal are they? Looks like she'd take epic care of her young but I know nothing about scorps


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 1, 2012)

Only for a week or two until they leave mums back. Then they're on their own. And have to be seperated or mum will eat them or they'll eat each other. Depends on the spieces though. Some can be kept together more so than others. I just can't remeber which. Lol.


----------

